
Sonos Alternative (Preferably HIFI and FOSS Friendly) - pr8dan
SONOS is phasing out speakers by no longer offering software updates after May 2020. Even worse, all SONOS networks containing even one such phased-out speaker will no longer be updated.<p>I would appreciate recommendations for alternative systems, preferably high quality, connected speakers with open APIs and FOSS friendly. Any ideas?
======
PaulHoule
I am mostly happy with my Denon HEOS system. The API is pretty easy to work
with, and it's got the big advantage that it works with A/V receivers which
will give you much better sound than others.

